# Happy Birthday Beyonce Knowles 56X



## Akrueger100 (4 Sep. 2015)

*Happy Birthday Beyonce Knowles

04-08-1981 34J​*
*Beyoncé Giselle Knowles-Carter ist eine US-amerikanische R&B- und Pop-Sängerin, Schauspielerin und Songwriterin. Als Künstlernamen verwendet sie ihren Vornamen Beyoncé, während sie sich auf Konzerten Sasha Fierce nennt. 
Geboren: 4. September 1981 Houston, Texas, Vereinigte Staaten
Größe: 1,69 m*​


----------



## Weltenbummler (4 Sep. 2015)

Eine sexy Figur hat Beyonce.


----------



## schiwi51 (4 Sep. 2015)

:thx: für die sexy Beyonce


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2015)

:thx: dir für die reizende Beyonce


----------



## Padderson (4 Sep. 2015)

Meinen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag:thumbup:


----------



## Roxi (3 Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## JMix (10 Apr. 2020)

:thx: Thank you for posting these shots of Beyonce!


----------

